# Desactiver ou mettre en privé les données EXIF dans Photos IOS 15



## effoworld (18 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour a tous avec la mise a jour IOS 15 , je vois qu il y a des données EXifs au dessu de l information de la photo, mais j ai remarqué quand j envois a quelqu un , il a les données aussi, ma question est comment la rendre privé ? je trouve pas de tutos ..
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour ,

C'est impossible , il faut utiliser une application pour cela


----------



## Chris K (18 Novembre 2021)

Cela doit être aisément faisable via un raccourci en utilisant l’action « convertir l’image » avec l’option « conserver les métadonnées« désactivée. Je pense que cela permet de créer une nouvelle photo tout en supprimant les Exifs.


----------



## Chris K (18 Novembre 2021)

Après un test rapide, je confirme que l’action « Convertir en image » utilisée dans un raccourci permet par de créer une image sans les Exifs détaillés de l’image originale. Test fait depuis l’appli Photos avec une photo en Raw contenant tous les détails de l’image (données techniques + lieu de prise de vue) en créant ainsi, via le raccourci, une nouvelle image au format JPEG sans Exifs.


----------

